# 1:1 depot plans



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm needing a workshop, storage area, etc. for my acreage but don't want to just put up a pole shed. Then the light bulb went off - why not a (small) full sized depot, maybe about 16' x 30'. It could even be modeled after a bigger depot but put on a smaller foot print.

Does anyone know a good website for plans for something like this?

the other Rodney


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward Kimballs Grizzly Flats station was about that size, it started out as a stage set, got moved to his home afterwords and converted into his "station" for his backyard railroad. 

Piko's version of this station could probably be scaled up verbatum if you chose to do something similar


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Jan 2013 04:42 PM 









Ward Kimballs Grizzly Flats station was about that size, it started out as a stage set, got moved to his home afterwords and converted into his "station" for his backyard railroad. 

Piko's version of this station could probably be scaled up verbatum if you chose to do something similar

Vic,

I believe this station was originally the set for the Walt disney movie "So Dear To My Heart". Starred Bobby Driscoll and Luana Patton, made in 1947 or '48. Story about a black sheep raised by Driscoll and finally wins a Blue Ribbon at the local country fair. I was about five years old then! Funny story about the theater where I saw this movie.......it was in Glassell Park where Paul Burch(MLS member) and I grew up together.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 10 Jan 2013 05:25 PM 
Vic,
I believe this station was originally the set for the Walt disney movie "So Dear To My Heart". Starred Bobby Driscoll and Luana Patton, made in 1947 or '48. Story about a black sheep raised by Driscoll and finally wins a Blue Ribbon at the local country fair. I was about five years old then! 




The story: Ward Kimball's Grizzly Flats Depot & Its connection to Disney & Its connection to the Lehigh Valley Railroad.

Scot


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You might even just buy a ready made shed and detail it to look like a station. I have blueprints for the Dolores CO station, not sure if they could be used for what you want as they wouls have to be scaled down quite a bit. Check my thread "Buildings on the Zia and Columbine" on this forum to see what it looks like.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 10 Jan 2013 05:51 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 10 Jan 2013 05:25 PM 
Vic,
I believe this station was originally the set for the Walt disney movie "So Dear To My Heart". Starred Bobby Driscoll and Luana Patton, made in 1947 or '48. Story about a black sheep raised by Driscoll and finally wins a Blue Ribbon at the local country fair. I was about five years old then! 




The story: Ward Kimball's Grizzly Flats Depot & Its connection to Disney & Its connection to the Lehigh Valley Railroad.

Scot

Great history Scot!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney

You didn't mention any specific era that you were interested in, but maybe the following might be of some use. It is a book available via Google Books and you can download a PDF copy of it if you wish using the Tools drop-down button







located in the upper-right of the page just below the Sign In button.

Google Books - Buildings & Structures of American Railroads a Reference c. 1893[/b]


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for all of your replies. I stumbled upon a website with several pictures taken about 2006 of small depots, mostly from the eastern half of the USA. There were pictures of 2 different ones in Iowa that were built in the late 1800s and that were what I was looking for. Each had a large roof overhang with support brackets on all 4 sides, was about 20'x40', and had a bump out with windows where the ticket manager could look up and down the tracks. It would be relatively easy to down size the design to about 16'x32' with one room for a workshop and another for storage. I also found a blue print drawing for a similar design that was 20'x48'. 
Now I've got to decide whether to put up a pole shed (with cement floor) for about $12,000 or a depot "replica" (on the outside at least) for ??? (maybe twice as much?) 

the other Rodney


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Rodney, what was the URL or whatever of the website you "stumbled across?" I am always loking for depot plans, even though I probably will never buidl another depot.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Rodney, 
This may not interest you as it is Canadian, but may give you some more ideas. 
Go to this site: 
http://www.cptracks.ca/cpsig/index.html 
Select documents library. 
Register - no cost, and then Login 
Search 'all documents' and 'STATION'. 
You will see a bunch of plans for all different sizes of stations/depots. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

it doesn't have to be fancy...


















Alna center on the WW&F railway Alna Maine


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another resource for measured drawings, the following PDF file contains some direct links (i.e. the _Call Number_) to various railroad stations big, small, new, and old etc., and don't forget the list is only a partial one there's much more to be discovered there.

Plus at the top of the first page there are links to the Library of Congress' Built in America (older) and Prints & Photographs Online Catalog - HABS/HAER/HALS (newer) collections of digitized material. There is also a link for help in viewing these images to their full extent. Hope it is found to be useful.







Feel free to download a copy if you like. 
American Railroad Stations (PDF 155KB)[/b]


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I did a quick browse of the American Railroad Stations at the LoC, really good detail! I have noticed in other groups preserving historical buildings, that the tendency is to pick the biggest, fanciest ones rather than the ordinary, common day ones that the vast majority of people used (think mansions versus 1 room workers houses). 

I don't have the URL of the website with lots of depot pictures, but to get there: google images for Lincoln Nebraska train depot and pick the first one. It's a flickr account by kla4067 with all rights reserved, and also has a link to a flickr gorup "train stations - the older the better" at www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/ 

the other Rodney


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney

Are these the two you're speaking of?

Lincoln (CBQ) NE Train Station - Flickr, kla4067[/b]

Trains Stations - The Older The Better - Flickr, Group[/b]


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If you'd like something more "western" you might try the tiny station at Boron, CA (where Boraxo hand cleaner comes from). It was built by ATSF, looks pretty good in red! I've got a photo of it, but don't know how to put them into these messages. I can send you a copy, if you wish. It's not mine, but I found it on the internet. Google "Boron CA ATSF" and see what you get.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 16 Jan 2013 06:08 AM 
it doesn't have to be fancy...


















Alna center on the WW&F railway Alna Maine



I have drawings of that depot, if anyone is interested..I can email the file..and I built a model of it in 1/29 scale:








Model of Sheepscot Station 

That model is wood..im considering casting it in resin for outdoor use..
Scot


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe I can show you Boron. I've opened an account on photobucket, and dropped the picture there.







This is so totally messed up. I've tried for half an hour to get the picture into this message. And I can't delete this message either.


----------

